# Trailgator



## lozcs (4 Mar 2013)

So, I've bought a trailgator on ebay - nice route to where it is - anyone who has one think it'l be OK to pick up on my bike and ride 25 miles home with it? Or should I just take the car?


----------



## lozcs (6 Mar 2013)

anyone?


----------



## fossyant (6 Mar 2013)

If it still has the clamp that let's you store it against the rear seat stays, then yes.


----------



## Crackle (6 Mar 2013)

Is it just the gator or is it attached to a bike! Either way, ride home.


----------



## lozcs (6 Mar 2013)

fossyant said:


> If it still has the clamp that let's you store it against the rear seat stays, then yes.


 
I didn't realise could be clamped in place - perfect....



Crackle said:


> Is it just the gator or is it attached to a bike! Either way, ride home.


 
Just my bike - didn't realise it would clamp in place attached - will ride to collect...


----------



## Crackle (6 Mar 2013)

Like this








If you have a rack on, you can't use the bottom stay fitting but you can just lash it to the rack. Make sure you take some spanners 10mm and either side, can't recall the exact size but it's around there.


----------



## fossyant (6 Mar 2013)

Also tape and cable ties, just in case !


----------



## fossyant (6 Mar 2013)

I'd love to see the seller's faces when you tell them it's a 50 mile round trip ! On the BIKE !


----------



## lozcs (6 Mar 2013)

Crackle said:


> Like this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Thanks,that picture helps - I'll probably put a rack on and secure the back to the rack straight out...


----------

